# BMI and ivf



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am starting to really really worry about my weight, i have a bmi of 38.4 at present and in the last couple of months i have gone down from a bmi of 40.3. The thing is i just don't seem to be losing any more weight. I am on 125mg thyroxine for an underactive thyroid. The thing is my first appointment is in 22 days and i am so scared of them refusing TX. Do they take my condition into consideration?  

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would expect they will take your condition into account but each clinic is different regarding what BMI they are happy with as it is the risk in stimualtion of ovaries and the sedation risk at time of egg collection that they are worried about.
Only by going will you know their protocol.

Ruth


----------

